

Designing a 'Single Server' MMORPG - daeken
http://www.gamesetwatch.com/2009/05/opinion_designing_a_single_ser.php

======
stcredzero
One problem with Eve Online a few years back, was that they chose to organize
servers by star system. In other words, loads were distributed by named
location. (Which was why certain populous systems like Jita often lagged.)
Also, this distribution was static and didn't adapt to changing situations.
(Like roving fleets of 200 ships.)

Processor load should be distributed by population and user activity. The unit
of processing should not be named locations. Aggregations of players should be
the basis for the units of processing. With a space game like Eve, this is
easy. When people form a fleet or a squadron, the squadron's frame of
reference becomes a "locale." When two fleets merge, two locales merge. This
would be an inherently dynamic load distribution system. The merging operation
could be disguised with "warp-in" effects. You could even have a locale moved
from server to server, and this could be covered for as a "warp storm" where
both sides are effected.

